# What do you think about while aiming?



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I have changed my mental program slightly over past month or so to try basically to keep my conscious mind occupied while aiming. Wad wondering what everyone thinks about while they aim?


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

"let it float, let it float, let it float, let it float....."


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Left shoulder down, pull against the stops, aim, aim, what was that noise? Oh, someone just came in the range. I didn't hear the door open - I wonder if I remembered to lock my front door. Reminds me, I have to repair the trim on the bottom. Crap - do I have one of those trim strips? Need to get to Home Depot sometime - what else do I need. Dammit - forgot the grocery shopping list on the fridge door. Why won't this damned release go off. Aim, aim, why won't the dot hold steady? Bang. Dammit - another 9. Back to the bow press. Cam timing must be off again.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

If I'm shooting well I'm thinking "aim, aim, aim" while executing a back tension release. 

If I'm not shooting well it is more along the lines of the above post...distracting thoughts, focusing on why the pin/ring is moving so much, have I been holding too long, do I need to let down, etc.

You conscious mind can only focus on one thing at a time. Anything other than focusing on where you want your arrow to hit is counter productive (at least for me).


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I have used several. I tried using counting 1234567, and that worked really well in practice good rhythm for back tension execution. Not sure why not so well in tournament. Now I'm feeling and focusing on forward press on grip which worked pretty well indoor and went back to it yesterday for tournament and shot my best this year so far on 3d


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

For me what seems to work is a mental checklist. Keep my mind busy right up till I take the shot. And though everything has become second nature its still does me good to think each step out. Am I on anchor? String touching nose? Is my site ring centered? Bubble level? And all the while I am taking aim on target. By the time I get through that list I'm ready to take the shot.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

stoz said:


> Wad wondering what everyone thinks about while they aim?


hitting what I am aiming at.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

darton3d said:


> "let it float, let it float, let it float, let it float....."


I didn't understand this idea of "let it float" for a long time. Saw an interview with Chance somewhere and he explained it well. He said that when you drive a car you look way ahead at the road and the car stays in the center of your lane. A begining driver is looking at the lines and always correcting, over correcting and weaving back and forth. This made a lot of sense to me. I try to avoid over-steering the bow. So when I have achieved my site picture I say to myself, just once, "Drive the car."


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Stash said:


> Left shoulder down, pull against the stops, aim, aim, what was that noise? Oh, someone just came in the range. I didn't hear the door open - I wonder if I remembered to lock my front door. Reminds me, I have to repair the trim on the bottom. Crap - do I have one of those trim strips? Need to get to Home Depot sometime - what else do I need. Dammit - forgot the grocery shopping list on the fridge door. Why won't this damned release go off. Aim, aim, why won't the dot hold steady? Bang. Dammit - another 9. Back to the bow press. Cam timing must be off again.


LOL

I just sing a song and think of nothing else. Easier on some days vs. others.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I stare at the center...I really don't try to think about anything while shooting I just look at the center.


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> I stare at the center...I really don't try to think about anything while shooting I just look at the center.


I will second this. After I learned to play golf well I began to understand the huge influence that substantive thoughts have. I don't play often at all, maybe once month at best but I've been able to shoot par for the entire course at a top rated golf course simply because of the mentality I approached it with. 

The same goes for archery. The best thought process is no thought process. Completely zone out. Now in reality you are thinking about something but when I shoot I can't specifically tell you what it was. Kinda like day dreaming and somebody asked what were ya thinking about and you really have no idea.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't think about the taxidermist anymore. That one cost me big time.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not archery- doesn't really matter as long as it's not related... Watch my dot and let it happen


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't think. On target, everything is in auto mode and the shot happens.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Pull strong through the shot. John Dudley talks about shooting from behind the line in one of his podcast on his nock on page. Terry Wunderle also stresses this importance shooting with your concious mind and focus on making a strong shot and little to no focus on aiming. They both offer great information that i guarentee will help you.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ky*Bowhunter said:


> Pull strong through the shot. John Dudley talks about shooting from behind the line in one of his podcast on his nock on page. Terry Wunderle also stresses this importance shooting with your concious mind and focus on making a strong shot and little to no focus on aiming. They both offer great information that i guarentee will help you.


So you're saying that they want you to focus on the execution of the shot or relesse side?


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

My thoughts progress the shot push pull equal and keep the tension in the back growing until the arrow gets to the target that's my conscious anchor . But that is the end on the shot there is a process leading to this point that is equally as important as the execution


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 29, 2014)

'Don't aim there, you'll Robin Hood it! Little bit to the left, little bit to the left... And it's in the blue. Great.'

Seriously, I'm terrified of wrecking my arrows.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ky*Bowhunter said:


> Pull strong through the shot. John Dudley talks about shooting from behind the line in one of his podcast on his nock on page. Terry Wunderle also stresses this importance shooting with your concious mind and focus on making a strong shot and little to no focus on aiming. They both offer great information that i guarentee will help you.[/QUOTE
> You are quite right, but..... Terry's Mental Game is in play. Terry, all coaches for that matter, stress repetition of the shot until it is ingrained. You get to the point where it goes automatic, but still aware of the shot should it begin to fall apart. John and Terry more give that of spot shooting in most articles - As per one of Terry's articles; My student had 4 Xs, but then "thought" of trying to make it 5 Xs and didn't. Me; Ie, you don't think, you do. And I don't think it's much difference in 3D. You're on, you aim and let the shot happen, don't "force" for the bonus point.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

No one can hold a bow perfectly still in the center. Putting your focus on aiming can very likely lead to target panic. The pin is always working towards the middle as you hold. So to solve this you have to trust that a strong shot will produce results and also be patient. And yes you have to keep your mind on something in your shot process or bad thoughts will creep in. Whatever key in your routine helps produce that perfect shot, thats what you keep in mind.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

http://nockon.podbean.com/page/2/
Listen to podcast #7


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Thinking will get you in trouble...has to second nature.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Stash said:


> Left shoulder down, pull against the stops, aim, aim, what was that noise? Oh, someone just came in the range. I didn't hear the door open - I wonder if I remembered to lock my front door. Reminds me, I have to repair the trim on the bottom. Crap - do I have one of those trim strips? Need to get to Home Depot sometime - what else do I need. Dammit - forgot the grocery shopping list on the fridge door. Why won't this damned release go off. Aim, aim, why won't the dot hold steady? Bang. Dammit - another 9. Back to the bow press. Cam timing must be off again.



You are in my head.... LOL


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

To adress this "thinking" problem and clearing your mind... It is physically impossible to quit thinking. Your mind constantly runs and there is no way to stop it. So you have to put something in your mind to HELP your shot process. One thought only. Which could be one word such as relax, or a simple thought as pull through the shot. If you cant keep your mind occupied with a positive thought bad thoughts will surely creep in.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

When I have trouble concentrating, I would literally go to saying X X X X X over and over in my head....or in extreme cases saying it out loud (whisper). Keeps focus on the X, keeps other thoughts out.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

I've got to concentrate, concentration, concentrate.......


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

relax.
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## Covurt (Nov 14, 2012)

Ky*Bowhunter said:


> To adress this "thinking" problem and clearing your mind... It is physically impossible to quit thinking. Your mind constantly runs and there is no way to stop it. So you have to put something in your mind to HELP your shot process. One thought only. Which could be one word such as relax, or a simple thought as pull through the shot. If you cant keep your mind occupied with a positive thought bad thoughts will surely creep in.


It is entirely possible to not have concious thoughts. I've never experienced it outside of high tempo sports. But, it is possible.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

cbmac said:


> I didn't understand this idea of "let it float" for a long time. Saw an interview with Chance somewhere and he explained it well. He said that when you drive a car you look way ahead at the road and the car stays in the center of your lane. A begining driver is looking at the lines and always correcting, over correcting and weaving back and forth. This made a lot of sense to me. I try to avoid over-steering the bow. So when I have achieved my site picture I say to myself, just once, "Drive the car."


Vety interesting....


----------



## tlrn8 (Jan 29, 2011)

cbmac said:


> I didn't understand this idea of "let it float" for a long time. Saw an interview with Chance somewhere and he explained it well. He said that when you drive a car you look way ahead at the road and the car stays in the center of your lane. A begining driver is looking at the lines and always correcting, over correcting and weaving back and forth. This made a lot of sense to me. I try to avoid over-steering the bow. So when I have achieved my site picture I say to myself, just once, "Drive the car."


I am a true believer in this. When I went to track school to race road bikes, there was great emphasis on looking through the corners to where you want to exit vs looking at your tire track. Look your way through your turn and that's where you will end up, if you don't, you're in the weeds. 

This was critical mindset when I was learning to trust float. As long as you are looking to the center of the target, your form is decent and you "trust your shot" you'd be surprised how that dot just pops to the 10 ring when it was sitting in the 8 or 9 as the shot breaks. Personally, during the aiming process, this is all I think about... That damn x ring. But this is because I trust my form. I used to think about everything while trying to aim... Stance, grip, alignment, release.... Once I was able to validate all of that was good on a consistent basis, all that was left was aiming... When I stopped trying so hard to put the dot on the 10 ring, all those other things were better. 

Some Terry Wunderle comments were made above. I took one of his group lessons a month ago. He just hammered us on the mental game. "TRUST YOUR SHOT" came out of his mouth as much as any single word. I highly recommend his book. I've read it a cpl times and keep it on the nightstand to read the occasional random chapter. 

Having said that.... I can confirm that it is very possible to not have conscious thought... I work in retail and have 200 ppl working for me. This condition exists I assure you... And if you need more proof, attend a legislative session at your state capital. 😆


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Exactly right! I used to be one of those track instructors!
Very much similar concepts. It doesn't matter where you WANT to go, you are going to go where you look. This target fixation explains why a 2nd or 3rd rider follows a crasher off the track. They watch the crash instead of looking where they should go!
Another part of that philosophy is that you will do what your mind is focusing on! If you spend a lot of time worrying about crashing... Your gonna crash! If you spend your time thinking about missing.... You will miss.
Focus on the X and that's what you will hit ( more often than not)


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

tlrn8 said:


> I am a true believer in this. When I went to track school to race road bikes, *there was great emphasis on looking through the corners to where you want to exit vs looking at your tire track. Look your way through your turn and that's where you will end up, if you don't, you're in the weeds.
> 
> This was critical mindset when I was learning to trust float. As long as you are looking to the center of the target, your form is decent and you "trust your shot" you'd be surprised how that dot just pops to the 10 ring when it was sitting in the 8 or 9 as the shot breaks. *Personally, during the aiming process, this is all I think about... That damn x ring. But this is because I trust my form. I used to think about everything while trying to aim... Stance, grip, alignment, release.... Once I was able to validate all of that was good on a consistent basis, all that was left was aiming... When I stopped trying so hard to put the dot on the 10 ring, all those other things were better.
> 
> ...


Works with street riding as well. And I'm getting to the "trust your shot" point. Been a long time coming.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Alot of great answers here, once you learn your tendencys I think it's helpful to focus on one thing that will combat what causes your shots to get off track. For me it's letting my mind wander into the how, when and why of my release. My subconscious knows how to release the shot if I leave it alone and let it so far me it's always "aim aim aim" till it goes off. Sometimes it "aim aim boom" sometimes it's "aim aim aim aim aim aim aim aim *** aim aim aim screw it let down" but you get the point


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

bhutso said:


> Alot of great answers here, once you learn your tendencys I think it's helpful to focus on one thing that will combat what causes your shots to get off track. For me it's letting my mind wander into the how, when and why of my release. My subconscious knows how to release the shot if I leave it alone and let it so far me it's always "aim aim aim" till it goes off. Sometimes it "aim aim boom" sometimes it's "aim aim aim aim aim aim aim aim *** aim aim aim screw it let down" but you get the point


Very true. I have been focusing on grip pressure to the target which is where I believe I get my misses. If I don't think about the release it . Will just go off. I think a lot of people focus on the release part of the shot.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Man, if this arrow breaks in half before it leaves the rest my left hand is gonna look like Swiss cheese.
other times i'm think about other stuff. :wink:



Seriously though, i usually run through my check list. 
1, is the arrow on the rest properly, is the Arrow nocked correctly....Check, good, yes it is. Good, no Swiss cheesing here today.
2, have i picked the correct sight pin..Check
3, breath, prepare for shot on end of exhale..Check
4, squeeze trigger..Check
5. hope for the best..


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

I try not to think, when something creeps in sometimes i let down and sometimes i dont hit the centre


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Stash said:


> Left shoulder down, pull against the stops, aim, aim, what was that noise? Oh, someone just came in the range. I didn't hear the door open - I wonder if I remembered to lock my front door. Reminds me, I have to repair the trim on the bottom. Crap - do I have one of those trim strips? Need to get to Home Depot sometime - what else do I need. Dammit - forgot the grocery shopping list on the fridge door. Why won't this damned release go off. Aim, aim, why won't the dot hold steady? Bang. Dammit - another 9. Back to the bow press. Cam timing must be off again.


X2 for me


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)




----------



## drew_foster (Feb 15, 2014)

I try to tell myself to look past my dot at the bullseye... Sometimes I listen to myself and other times I don't


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Ned250 said:


> LOL
> 
> I just sing a song and think of nothing else. Easier on some days vs. others.


I did nationals at College Station where they piped in stuff and found external music drowns out any thoughts you might want to have, including your usual rituals. Annoying.

But internally, whatever works.

I tell myself you can do this. Negative thoughts must be flushed before the bow comes up. Work form, get the sight centered in a relaxed way, but then be aware when the clock is running too long and the shot feels wrong and you just need to drop down.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I think the hard part is either when the end is going really well or really bad, and you either need to rein in enthusiasm, or there's a ton of pressure to drill one to make up for the last shot.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mahly said:


> Exactly right! I used to be one of those track instructors!
> Very much similar concepts. It doesn't matter where you WANT to go, you are going to go where you look. This target fixation explains why a 2nd or 3rd rider follows a crasher off the track. They watch the crash instead of looking where they should go!
> Another part of that philosophy is that you will do what your mind is focusing on! If you spend a lot of time worrying about crashing... Your gonna crash! If you spend your time thinking about missing.... You will miss.
> Focus on the X and that's what you will hit ( more often than not)


Yuppers. I used to race enduros, and the #1 thing was 'if you look at the tree you're worried about hitting, you're gonna hit it'.

I've been retraining myself to shoot with the mindset of shooting to 'hit the X' instead of shooting to 'not miss'. Seems obvious, but it's amazing how different it is when you're thinking that way. Its very easy to fall into the trap of 'playing to not lose' instead of 'playing to win'.


----------



## tlrn8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Azzurri said:


> I did nationals at College Station where they piped in stuff and found external music drowns out any thoughts you might want to have, including your usual rituals. Annoying.
> 
> But internally, whatever works.
> 
> I tell myself you can do this. Negative thoughts must be flushed before the bow comes up. Work form, get the sight centered in a relaxed way, but then be aware when the clock is running too long and the shot feels wrong and you just need to drop down.


You make mention of something at the end that is seldom stressed enough, but I think is key....

Drawing down... I can't tell you how many times I've fought a shot telling myself "I've got it... I've got it... I've got it...", shot breaks, and it's "I ain't got it".... (Mel brooks High Anxiety reference there...)

When I can keep myself disciplined to draw down if something isn't right, and we all know right away when that's the case, I usually follow up with a clean shot. This discipline is required especially in high stress situations.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

tlrn8 said:


> You make mention of something at the end that is seldom stressed enough, but I think is key....
> 
> Drawing down... I can't tell you how many times I've fought a shot telling myself "I've got it... I've got it... I've got it...", shot breaks, and it's "I ain't got it".... (Mel brooks High Anxiety reference there...)
> 
> When I can keep myself disciplined to draw down if something isn't right, and we all know right away when that's the case, I usually follow up with a clean shot. This discipline is required especially in high stress situations.


I have two bad habits that can help drop my numbers. One, pull through the clicker on the draw but out of annoyance go ahead and take the shot because I don't want to start all over. Sometimes I drill it anyway, but not often enough to justify the risk. Two, sit there holding way too long because I either can't get comfortable or have left too much arrow on the clicker to smoothly draw through. Most of the time if I take that shot it's the one headed off to the lower numbers because it becomes a physical tug and not an expansion.

I'm working on both and they're both discipline issues. I know it's annoying to reset the clicker, I know the clock is running (and sometimes that can be a real issue, particularly in a short FITA time period when a few messups and that 2 minutes is disappearing), and I know I have done enough on a trad or no clicker type bow where the shot may come out ok, but you gotta do it. It's the higher percentage decision. Ditto the drop back down. It's something I was trying to work in practice on this week. If I just can't get it to feel right, after x amount of time, "I know how this story ends." Go back down, pause a second, etc.

That being said, it's easier said than done. Instructor has to get on my case.


----------



## midwestbow (Jan 2, 2014)

How about anything to do with x's.....x-rays...x-tra terrestrials, xylophones, just maybe not x-wives....


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

My back nothing but the feel of my back.


----------



## davesf (May 18, 2014)

Covurt said:


> It is entirely possible to not have concious thoughts. I've never experienced it outside of high tempo sports. But, it is possible.





Ky*Bowhunter said:


> To adress this "thinking" problem and clearing your mind... It is physically impossible to quit thinking. Your mind constantly runs and there is no way to stop it. So you have to put something in your mind to HELP your shot process. One thought only. Which could be one word such as relax, or a simple thought as pull through the shot. If you cant keep your mind occupied with a positive thought bad thoughts will surely creep in.


Some people have an endless stream of words running in their heads, others hardly ever think in words, while many fall somewhere in between.

I was not always able to, but I've learned to clear my mind of rational thoughts for at least a few minutes, plenty of time for a shot. For me, the real challenge is keeping background noise from triggering a thought. I'm pretty new to the sport, yet I'd say most shots I'm have no "word thoughts" in my head.


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I think about nothing archery related at all. 

Theres a song that it stuck in my head for some unknown reason, and when I pick up my bow and step on the shooting line the song starts running in my head. I dont know why, I never liked the song or the singer or the type of music and I never once consciously listened to the song . Tanya Tucker singing "Delta Dawn" lol. Yea its stupid, maybe it matches my shot timing idk. But I am always relaxed and smiling and happy and cant change it, so I guess Ill live with it. Sometimes I have to be careful not to get so relaxed I miss X's because of laziness.

I didnt know what song it was for years, until I saw a infomercial on tv for some oldies cds and they showed Tanya Tucker singing it. Thats not my style, go figure! 

In my garage I think about following my shot sequence and I pick a part of it to focus on every day. I just follow it from top to bottom and the next day I focus on the next step. But on the shooting line its the stupid "Delta Dawn" song LoL

Blue X


----------



## AdamMac (Jan 18, 2011)

What to eat when I'm done


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Its 27, No 28, Nooo 31, maybe 26


----------



## psychoticlamp (May 18, 2014)

Stash said:


> Left shoulder down, pull against the stops, aim, aim, what was that noise? Oh, someone just came in the range. I didn't hear the door open - I wonder if I remembered to lock my front door. Reminds me, I have to repair the trim on the bottom. Crap - do I have one of those trim strips? Need to get to Home Depot sometime - what else do I need. Dammit - forgot the grocery shopping list on the fridge door. Why won't this damned release go off. Aim, aim, why won't the dot hold steady? Bang. Dammit - another 9. Back to the bow press. Cam timing must be off again.


that was helarious haha


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

not much...
there was a study done years ago, that measured the brain activity of some of the world's best bench rest shooters. it showed that during the few seconds that they were actually approaching the shot, their brain activity went down to almost nothing, paralleling the laser studies that have been done on some of the top archers, where they studied the reduction of activity a laser pointer showed, mounted to the tip of a stabilizer, as the shot builds tension, just before it breaks.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

For me I have done a variety, just two seasons ago I had a strong month and shot my first 10 or so 300 60x rounds of 5-spot and I was totally focused on the x and burning a hole in the target. I almost got pumped up like I was going into a fight and I could make that effort last for the 45 minutes it took to shoot the scoring round. I was also really commanding the pin to stay still and I was commanding my hinge to fire. I absolutely will not go back to this style of shooting again, it was stressful and forced me into streaky periods of shooting that might last for a day or a week and then I would struggle until I got back on top.

Now I am a spectator shooter, when I am competing in a big shoot I am on the edge of my sead fully committed to the shot just like I am when watching the super bowl or the 7th game of a world series but I am still just spectating. I am aware of my surroundings from my stance all the way to my anchor points and my float and my spot I am trying to hit but I am simply watching things happen and I am not forcing anything. I do have my hand relaxed on the big red "let down" button but other than that I am just on the edge of my seat focused on enjoying the shot and seeing what happens.

I had a big shot in paris texas at a easy target to possibly wrap up a big win and take home the belt buckle at the last asa, I was last and there were arrows in the lower and upper 12. If I missed the 10 ring I would loose any chance of a podium finish so glancing out off a arrow was a big issue. I remember picking a yardage and standing there so excited to take the shot and watch the arrow smoke the 12 ring, I decided to put my sight pin on the connector area and that gave me a 2/3 chance of hitting the spot and 1/3 chance of missing but on the safe side. I came to full draw and settled in on the connector and I specifically remember thinking to myself man my pin is floating on the connector really nice and then about 2 seconds later I felt the release fire and I got a 10 just a little off the connector line.

It was the biggest shot of my life and I was able to enjoy the experience and sure I was totally focused on the shot but I was also very aware of my footing and form and my float and my engine running smoothly, the fact was that I just missed by a little not because of a poor shot or decisions but because it is a game to be won and lost. The problem with people is they are so scared to lose that they feel like they must force the shot to happen perfectly, I shoot for two hours a stinking day and I am a awesome shooter so I don't need to force anything. If I can shoot on the course as good as I shoot in my back yard I am guaranteed a solid weekend and a chance at winning. To me this has mad my 3d shooting so enjoyable in this season more than in past years and I am winning and losing just like always but it is the flat out good time that I am having that is worth it.


----------



## Vegeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Mahly said:


> When I have trouble concentrating, I would literally go to saying X X X X X over and over in my head....or in extreme cases saying it out loud (whisper). Keeps focus on the X, keeps other thoughts out.


Only probs with saying 'X' over and over again is that it might distract you even further. ;0) X,X,SX,SEX,SEX,SEX. 

Personally I focus my mind on simply drawing the string back to a solid anchor point. Unlike consciously aiming the bow (which will be slightly different every time), the body is good at remembering muscle positions...so I tend to do better when I try and anticipate what the perfect draw should 'feel' like.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I used have a sing on the faceof my upper limb, that said, "shoot the X". it was placed to be in my peripheral view as I was shooting. I didn't have to think "shoot the x", my bow was telling me to do it, every shot !.


----------

